# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  "Quake bot" bests human journalists

## Airicist

Article "The First News Report on the L.A. Earthquake Was Written by a Robot" 

by Will Oremus
March 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Earthquake aftershock: 2.7 quake strikes near Westwood"  

by Ken Schwencke
March 17, 2014

Article "Earthquake: 2.6 quake strikes near Brentwood"  

by Ken Schwencke
March 18, 2014

----------

